# Ten of these exist in the world right now.



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

Been playing around with the strippers klein sent me To review/give feedback on. Just wanted to get everyone's opinion on the new style. These will not replace their standard strippers I don't think, they are too bulky, and are just kind of half of each tool instead of a combination of two good tools. They also do not have a locking mechanism that will keep them closed in a tool bag or belt.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Have a link?

Your pictures are way too big..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I will probably have the same problem with those as I do with the milwaukee version. Both companies have taken a tool that is light and does it's job very well and "improved" it by making it weigh twice as much.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Have a link?
> 
> Your pictures are way too big..:laughing::laughing:


Yeah I will when I get a chance, like I said I'm at work I can't do to much on my Phone.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Won't fit in my pocket, not interested. :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

klaatu barada nikto


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Look about as useful as a football bat.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't twist my wires with neddle noses, well of course I can
but why waste time... These are not for me...


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Honestly, the lack of lock (and spring) is why I like my 1010 over the rest of their strippers.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, resize the pic to maybe 600 pixels wide.

First you edit your post and delete the monstrosity.

Then you learn how to re-size before posting.


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

[Captain Obvious Mode]
kinda like Milwaukee 6IN1 Combination Pliers 48-22-3069 but w/o plastic lock
[/Captain Obvious Mode]

If it will cost not more then Milwaukee - I'll buy one when they become available


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

These remind me of the new Knipex "Installation Pliers" they introduced last year. Klein getting a bit nervous? I don't see why. These types of pliers are neither fish nor fowl to me. 

I won't buy long nose pliers with a cutter in them. Long nose pliers are at their best when their jaw tips can come together cleanly. The cutters make this impossible in most cases. If you look at the second photo in the OPs post you will see what I mean by the tip separation. I note that Knipex has managed to get their tips to join cleanly. Still not a fan of the style. I use the discontinued Klein D314-8 long reach, long nose(really a short nose comparatively) with no cutter. They are made for holding and locating small parts and bending and holding wire where you want it and not for cutting cable, stripping conductors, etc. 

Some like the heavier Klein models with cutters and other features and these will likely appeal to them but I would just as soon use a diagonal cutter for cutting and a wire stripper for stripping. Is it me or do the jaws on these new pliers(both Knipex and Klein) look a bit too long to be balanced very well? Just wondering since I have not used either one.


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

This Knipex Installation pliers are a bit (very) different tool. Have this one also.
Only 2 Wire Stripper holes, but + Crimp zone and + Gripping zone for round stuff
More universal =)
If Klein will "copy" Knipex's priсe...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Mayan Koyote said:


> This Knipex Installation pliers are a bit (very) different tool. Have this one also. Only 2 Wire Stripper holes, but + Crimp zone and + Gripping zone for round stuff More universal =) If Klein will "copy" Knipex's priсe...


I bought it. Pretty decent tool except it can't crimp worth a damn


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe some differences in the nose features(more stripping holes in the Klein and no nut/bolt grabber) but the overall shape and characteristics are pretty similar. It sure looks to me like Klein modeled these pliers after the Knipex. 

I certainly hope Klein and Knipex(NWS for that matter) are watching each other and gauging what the industry is interested in. Klein essentially had the American electrical/telco world to itself for about 50 years. The sort of inroads made by the Germans in the last ten years is a healthy reminder to our native Klein to keep their noses to the grindstone.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

Satch said:


> Maybe some differences in the nose features(more stripping holes in the Klein and no nut/bolt grabber) but the overall shape and characteristics are pretty similar. It sure looks to me like Klein modeled these pliers after the Knipex.
> 
> I certainly hope Klein and Knipex(NWS for that matter) are watching each other and gauging what the industry is interested in. Klein essentially had the American electrical/telco world to itself for about 50 years. The sort of inroads made by the Germans in the last ten years is a healthy reminder to our native Klein to keep their noses to the grindstone.


That's what I'm hoping, klein has been doing the same tools for too long, they think the industry is theirs. Milwaukee knipex and other innovative companies are pushing each other now and it's better for consumers that way.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you allowed to be sharing pics of these? :O


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Are you allowed to be sharing pics of these? :O


Yes sir, they are set to be released very soon!


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Are those pliers above at all useful? I don't install receptacles every day so I don't need such a pair but would like to see them in person.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Satch said:


> These remind me of the new Knipex "Installation Pliers" they introduced last year...


 That was my first thought. I've been looking for a style of pliers like that, only reason I haven't bought the Knipex was _pony_ was saying the leverage on the head sucks because the fulcrum is so far back on the jaws.

The Klein version looks like it might not suffer from that as much, I'll look at it when it comes out.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Jordan.M said:


> That's what I'm hoping, klein has been doing the same tools for too long, they think the industry is theirs. Milwaukee knipex and other innovative companies are pushing each other now and it's better for consumers that way.


Absolutely Jordan. This is my hope as well. If nothing else I would love to see Klein pick up on the multiple finishes that Knipex and NWS offer. After switching over to Knipex 02 05 225 combination pliers from Klein linesman I cannot go back. The chrome finish is superb and the action of the pliers was/is as smooth as glass. And the grips do NOT move on the handles. At least not yet. I also use Knipex 8 and 10 inch angled head diagonal cutters and they are superb cutters. However, I will still say Klein's version of these is every bit as good a cutter and fit my hands better. They just need to pick up finish quality. While I do not have an interest in the jack-of-all-trades pliers they are coming up with I can easily see how this could be a big seller for either company. There are just as many guys out there who do not want to carry task specific tools.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Big John said:


> That was my first thought. I've been looking for a style of pliers like that, only reason I haven't bought the Knipex was pony was saying the leverage on the head sucks because the fulcrum is so far back on the jaws. The Klein version looks like it might not suffer from that as much, I'll look at it when it comes out.


Looking at the Klein model it appears the crimp is closer to the fulcrum but the stripping index is further away. Might be a trade off between the two versions. Personally I'd rather have the stripping action be most useful than the crimping. Ideally both functions would work well but I don't see it happening


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

samc said:


> Are those pliers above at all useful? I don't install receptacles every day so I don't need such a pair but would like to see them in person.


Personally I have not found a great use from them yet, like others said for splicing im still always gonna use a my linemens. But for someone in maintenance or installation these pliers would be very handy in a person that is used to them. I think that it is better than just having the standard long nose at-least, but thats just my opinion. Im just glad Klein was kind enough to send them out for feedback.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

My biggest concern I raised to klein was to make them a combination plier, THE BEST STRIPPER AND LONG NOSE that they can produce, not a long nose that is retrofitted to strip wire occasionally. This is just the first version that they manufactured, so hopefully this will just be a rough preview of that they have to offer. Im hoping that they make one similar to the milwaukee strippers, they are the same form factor/weight as the standard strippers, but they have a long nose end, and a reamer built in. These feel more of a long nose that is capable of stripping, which I do not like.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Jordan.M said:


> My biggest concern I raised to klein was to make them a combination plier, THE BEST STRIPPER AND LONG NOSE that they can produce, not a long nose that is retrofitted to strip wire occasionally. This is just the first version that they manufactured, so hopefully this will just be a rough preview of that they have to offer. Im hoping that they make one similar to the milwaukee strippers, they are the same form factor/weight as the standard strippers, but they have a long nose end, and a reamer built in. These feel more of a long nose that is capable of stripping, which I do not like.


Excellent point. I use the Milwaukee strippers everyday, I like almost everything about the design. I like that they are good needle nosed pliers and good strippers, not a half assed pliers with a few holes added. It would be nice to see innovation from a company who deserves their reputation. If they had Knipex / Milwaukee designs with the best material and durability, they would own the market.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I can already tell they'd be hard to grip and strip. I hate strippers that have the stripping area way far away from the grips and if you choke up on the grips you end up pinching your hands/fingers etc.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Satch said:


> These remind me of the new Knipex "Installation Pliers" they introduced last year. Klein getting a bit nervous? I don't see why. These types of pliers are neither fish nor fowl to me.
> 
> I won't buy long nose pliers with a cutter in them. Long nose pliers are at their best when their jaw tips can come together cleanly. The cutters make this impossible in most cases. If you look at the second photo in the OPs post you will see what I mean by the tip separation. I note that Knipex has managed to get their tips to join cleanly. Still not a fan of the style. I use the discontinued Klein D314-8 long reach, long nose(really a short nose comparatively) with no cutter. They are made for holding and locating small parts and bending and holding wire where you want it and not for cutting cable, stripping conductors, etc.
> 
> Some like the heavier Klein models with cutters and other features and these will likely appeal to them but I would just as soon use a diagonal cutter for cutting and a wire stripper for stripping. Is it me or do the jaws on these new pliers(both Knipex and Klein) look a bit too long to be balanced very well? Just wondering since I have not used either one.


I can attest to the Knipex ones. I bought them when they first came out thinking it was gonna be over. I carried them for 1 day and they've been in the toolbox at home ever since.
To answer your question about balance, no they are not balanced well. The strippers are obviously a pain with the bulky grips, the crimper kinda blows and it has combo pliers, nuf said. Cable shear is ok, albeit it doesnt cut near what you can cut with normal rabbit ears. Over priced on top of all that.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

They made 10 too many. :laughing:


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

derekwalls said:


> I can attest to the Knipex ones. I bought them when they first came out thinking it was gonna be over. I carried them for 1 day and they've been in the toolbox at home ever since.
> To answer your question about balance, no they are not balanced well. The strippers are obviously a pain with the bulky grips, the crimper kinda blows and it has combo pliers, nuf said. Cable shear is ok, albeit it doesnt cut near what you can cut with normal rabbit ears. Over priced on top of all that.


Derek, your experience is exactly what I would anticipate. While I applaud innovation and hope this sells well for both Knipex and Klein I am not a fan of many of these multitasking tools. This is usually a poor way to look at things. You want versatility to avoid unnecessary expense and added bulk in the tool bag. These pliers look to me like they are trying to do too much. To me, versatility is something like Ideal's T strippers or Super T strippers that also have the screw cutter dies in the base of the jaws. Out of the way til you need them, works perfectly, and they don't compromise the primary function of the tool. When I look at these two new pliers I ask myself; What is the primary function of each one? I am still not quite sure of the answer.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I traded in my Klein ***** and Ideal strippers for the Knipex combo about four weeks ago. Nice tool,took a little getting used to,the crimp tooth is way too wide and should be located below the the hinge pin. I've been really beating em' up,twisting wire,really distorted the pliers,but they returned to the same alignment as the day I got them,their light and really convenient going in and out of my pouch. The NWS cable cutters Nik reviewed are great in underground work, simply don't require all the room the Greenlee's do. Now I've done a couple panel replacements and for that I got the Ideal strippers back out,put em' back in the tool box after the install. The German tools are better!


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

interesting, do milwaukee patenting their stuff or something like that? 










You know, like "apple vs samsung - samsung smartphones before and after iphone" :whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jordan.M said:


> Been playing around with the strippers klein sent me To review/give feedback on. Just wanted to get everyone's opinion on the new style. These will not replace their standard strippers I don't think, they are too bulky, and are just kind of half of each tool instead of a combination of two good tools. They also do not have a locking mechanism that will keep them closed in a tool bag or belt.


They had emailed me asking if I would try a new style out. 
Haven't seen them, but at least I know. 

Thanks Klein for not following thru on the offer.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I dont get how you guys twist your wires with thowse stripper things, must be awkward or is your wire just one solid wire? Ours normal recepticle use 2.5mm^2 romex is 6 conductors and needs to be twisted and folded before going into the screw terminals.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> They had emailed me asking if I would try a new style out.
> Haven't seen them, but at least I know.
> 
> Thanks Klein for not following thru on the offer.


They emailed everyone in the tradesman club, you had to fill a application out before the deadline to be entered in for a chance.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

chewy said:


> I dont get how you guys twist your wires with thowse stripper things, must be awkward or is your wire just one solid wire? Ours normal recepticle use 2.5mm^2 romex is 6 conductors and needs to be twisted and folded before going into the screw terminals.


We use side cutters to twist/splice wires. Our romex is one ground and a hot and neutral.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Jordan.M said:


>


Throw the 10 them in the ocean. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jordan.M said:


> We use side cutters to twist/splice wires. Our romex is one ground and a hot and neutral.


Ours is active, neutral and earth, haha. Most guys here just use there 9s to strip but if you have alot to do we use the irwin vicegrip strippers as with 2 movements you strip outer sheath and conductors.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

chewy said:


> I dont get how you guys twist your wires with thowse stripper things, must be awkward or is your wire just one solid wire? Ours normal recepticle use 2.5mm^2 romex is 6 conductors and needs to be twisted and folded before going into the screw terminals.



Chewy, I think you are saying your non-metallic sheathed cable(generically Romex here in the States) has a set of conductors that are stranded rather than six separate solid conductors? Our cables are typically three 14 or 12 gauge solid copper conductors. One phase(hot), one neutral(white but I think you blokes use blue for neutral?) and one bare or green(brown in Europe or maybe Oz or NZ?) wire for earth ground. Many of our strippers and some crimp tools have small holes about 3-4mm in diameter that allow you to take the stripped end of the conductor and roll it into a hook shape to make it easier to attach to devices. Good to hear about wiring methods in other countries.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

chewy said:


> Ours is active, neutral and earth, haha. Most guys here just use there 9s to strip but if you have alot to do we use the irwin vicegrip strippers as with 2 movements you strip outer sheath and conductors.


 Where the heck are you from? In all seriousness.

I would love to see a pic of that cable!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Satch said:


> Chewy, I think you are saying your non-metallic sheathed cable(generically Romex here in the States) has a set of conductors that are stranded rather than six separate solid conductors? Our cables are typically three 14 or 12 gauge solid copper conductors. One phase(hot), one neutral(white but I think you blokes use blue for neutral?) and one bare or green(brown in Europe or maybe Oz or NZ?) wire for earth ground. Many of our strippers and some crimp tools have small holes about 3-4mm in diameter that allow you to take the stripped end of the conductor and roll it into a hook shape to make it easier to attach to devices. Good to hear about wiring methods in other countries.


Nah they arent stranded its 6 solid conductors for what you run to a normal recepticle. We use black for neutral, red for phase/active/line/hot and green yellow for earth.


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

I was at Lowe's today and noticed Southwire has a pair very similar to the ones the OP posted.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Chris A. said:


> I was at Lowe's today and noticed Southwire has a pair very similar to the ones the OP posted.


buy them and give us a comprehensive review


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I only use strippers that a have a clean, sharp cutting edge which you only get with the T-stripper. These needlenose hybrid strippers are expensive scrap metal.


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> buy them and give us a comprehensive review


I have no need for them. They seem too cumbersome to me.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> buy them and give us a comprehensive review


Very funny


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Jordan.M said:


> Very funny


 thats what he does :laughing: :clap:


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> thats what he does :laughing: :clap:


Yeah I gathered that haha


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm due for a new pair of wire strippers and would give those a shot.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

OPs pic looks like more klein garbage. You suck Klein, you suck bad.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Jordan.M said:


> Been playing around with the strippers klein sent me To review/give feedback on. Just wanted to get everyone's opinion on the new style. These will not replace their standard strippers I don't think, they are too bulky, and are just kind of half of each tool instead of a combination of two good tools. They also do not have a locking mechanism that will keep them closed in a tool bag or belt.



I think I want to be a Klein tool reviewer too.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Jordan, so where did you sign up to get free stuff to evaluate? I wouldn't mind a shot at trying out free stuff too.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Jordan, so where did you sign up to get free stuff to evaluate? I wouldn't mind a shot at trying out free stuff too.


I can't really say, but Klein tradesmenclub is a good place to start. Thats how I got the pliers. They were pleased with my feedback and are sending me some meters for review though. Stay tuned.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Jordan.M said:


> I can't really say, but Klein tradesmenclub is a good place to start. Thats how I got the pliers. They were pleased with my feedback and are sending me some meters for review though. Stay tuned.


Yes, this is what I figured! You are a hustler! I guess, whatever...


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Jordan.M said:


> I can't really say, but Klein tradesmenclub is a good place to start. Thats how I got the pliers. They were pleased with my feedback and are sending me some meters for review though. Stay tuned.


I think I will poke at it next week
Klein Tradesman Club


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

Ionspot said:


> I think I will poke at it next week Klein Tradesman Club


They don't have anymore I believe.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah, every so often they have either draws for items, or draws to test new products. Fill out a survey and hope your number comes up.


----------

